# New Toro 824 has too short of a drive linkage rod



## jmpage2 (Feb 27, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I bought a new Toro 824 Snowblower to replace my 15 year old two stage Yard Machines with a Tecumseh engine that had kicked the bucket.

The snowblower was already assembled by Home Depot and was the last one available in this area.

When I powered the snowblower up I discovered it was going backwards in the forward gears and I inspected the linkage rod.

When I put the snowblower in the R2 position and connect the linkage rod I can only make the connection by backing off the adjustment nut to the point it is nearly off the rod. I can't believe this is normal but perhaps I am missing something. Is it possible that they assembled and somehow used the wrong part? Seems unlikely but I am baffled.

While it is operable the way I now have it set up I suspect that the end of the linkage rod could eventually fail or the nut will just eventually pop off from vibration, etc.

Hoping some of the Toro experts can give me some guidance on this before I call Toro next week.

Thanks


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Something is wrong with your adjustment, should look like the photo


----------



## jmpage2 (Feb 27, 2021)

Zavie said:


> Something is wrong with your adjustment, should look like the photo
> View attachment 176523


Looks like I’m going to have to call Toro to see if I can get the correct parts. I talked to Home Depot and they are worthless.


----------



## jmpage2 (Feb 27, 2021)

Out of curiosity if someone can humor me and let me know if this is the right part for new model 824?

thanks


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF

that 824 should be a powermax so heres the shop repair manual to help you


----------



## jmpage2 (Feb 27, 2021)

captchas said:


> welcome to the SBF
> 
> that 824 should be a powermax so heres the shop repair manual to help you


Thanks for providing that, unfortunately there's no part number listed and the images shown of the part look like how mine should be installed so I still can't determine what the issue is.

My suspicion at this point is the rod must be the wrong part since if I orient it as shown in the manual I have an air gap between the trunnion and the rod. I don't see any way to make any adjustments to anything else that would close this gap.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

is your a 37798 if so the toro web site for that model lists the part number as 136-7163 ROD-SELECTOR, GEAR 






Parts – Power Max 824 OE Snowthrower | Toro







www.toro.com


----------



## jmpage2 (Feb 27, 2021)

captchas said:


> is your a 37798 if so the toro web site for that model lists the part number as 136-7163 ROD-SELECTOR, GEAR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it is a 37798, thanks for the extra step of locating the proper part. My only question now is if another owner who has one can look at the photo of the part to see if that's the correct one. Perhaps somehow Home Depot mixed the part from this one and another model or Toro did when packing the unit for shipment?

Assuming it's simply the wrong rod it's an easy fix.

If the rod I have is the correct one then things get a lot more confusing because I can't see what else the fix could be. Everything else appears to be assembled properly.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

My link rod is the same as yours it measured exactly the same. 
Did you somehow reverse the selection lever/knob? Because doing that is trouble


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Post some pics of your lever and at the bottom where the rod is attached to the bottom link lever


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

something most be off inside to be that far off


----------



## jmpage2 (Feb 27, 2021)

Zavie said:


> My link rod is the same as yours it measured exactly the same.
> Did you somehow reverse the selection lever/knob? Because doing that is trouble


I'm not sure what you mean. Can you give me a pointer on how that might have been done? When the selector lever is in the R2 position it has the linkage connection at the most rearward position possible.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Also the bend in the rod should bend towards the machine not towards the operator


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

SHOP time


----------



## jmpage2 (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

sounds like your friction wheel may be on the wrong side of center.... if its possible?. jmo, but yuo will need to dig deeper yourself or return it to home depot.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Speed setting #2


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

In other news I started up my Toro Super recycler today, it's nice here


----------



## jmpage2 (Feb 27, 2021)

Well, this one is going back to Home Depot for refund. They are sold out nationally so looks like I'll either have to wait until next season or go with a different 24" Toro model if I want for what's left of this season.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Seems like the the shift linkage was adjusted too loose (not that the linkage was too short)

If you adjust the linkage to about what is shown in Zavie's picture, then move the shift arm to a point where the linkage will connect, does the machine then go forward as it should?

I think you are trying to adjust the linkage to meet the shift arm (down by the chassis), rather than moving the shift arm upward to meet the linkage.

When the zombies set the handle bars up at HD, they probably did not make the proper adjustment of the linkage to begin with.


----------



## jmpage2 (Feb 27, 2021)

My wife was able to locate one other one in the state at another HD. That one was just delivered, I set the linkage rod up the same way I was setting it up on the first one and it is working properly, so not sure if I'm missing something on the other one.

The other thing I notice with the "bad" one is that the scoop/intake on it is twisted so that if it's on a level surface the right side is about 1.5" higher than the left side, even with the shoes set the same on both sides.

So, that one is supposed to be picked up later today and I'm glad to be rid of it. New one seems to be working and I feel lucky to have found it since this model is what meets my needs and they are pretty much gone now after the last blizzard.

Thanks to everyone for the help.


----------

